# Житомирский баян это хороший??



## Егор Егорович (7 Дек 2014)

Уважаемые форумчане? Посоветуйте стоит ли покупать Житомирский концертный готово-выборный 120-64-57 баян для взрослого человека,немного играющего. Продавец просит 40 000 руб, говорит что состояние хорошее. В ине-те отзывов не нашел, поэтому обращаюсь к Вам. Стоит ли покупать за такие деньги такой инструмент?


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2014)

Егор Егорович (07.12.2014, 22:43) писал:


> Уважаемые форумчане? Посоветуйте стоит ли покупать Житомирский концертный готово-выборный 120-64-57 баян для взрослого человека,немного играющего. Продавец просит 40 000 руб, говорит что состояние хорошее. В ине-те отзывов не нашел, поэтому обращаюсь к Вам. Стоит ли покупать за такие деньги такой инструмент?


К сожалению, никакой информации Вы здесь не привели. 120-64-57 - это хорошо, но как для женщины 90-60-90 - это далеко не полная ее характеристика, так и здесь. 
Житомирская фабрика выпускала и выпускает тучу разных баянов, в том числе и цельнопланочных. Ваш баян может быть как весьма недурным инструментом для указанных 40тр, так и полным отстоем.

Чтобы что-то говорить, неплохо уточнить:

год издания,
количество голосов в левой/правой руке
наличие/отсутствие регистров
куски или цельная планка

Ну а для полноты картины, неплохо иметь фотографии внешнего вида, а лучше и внутренностей

А для чего Вам выборка? Инструмент с выборкой будет намного тяжелее и более капризным, при большей цена, а если Вы "немного играющий", то есть сомнения в ее востребованности.


----------



## Егор Егорович (7 Дек 2014)

vev (07.12.2014, 22:52) писал:


> Егор Егорович (07.12.2014, 22:43) писал:
> 
> 
> > Уважаемые форумчане? Посоветуйте стоит ли покупать Житомирский концертный готово-выборный 120-64-57 баян для взрослого человека,немного играющего. Продавец просит 40 000 руб, говорит что состояние хорошее. В ине-те отзывов не нашел, поэтому обращаюсь к Вам. Стоит ли покупать за такие деньги такой инструмент?
> ...


Выборка мне не нужна. Искал баян на Авито в Ульяновске так как, там проживаю. 300849601 вот номер объявления. Внешний вид вроде ничего. Другой информации нет. И я не знаю что это за инструмент, вот и прошу форумчан дать отзыв.


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2014)

В таком случае я бы поискал что-нибудь поинтереснее за эти деньги

Почему бы не этот, например?


----------



## askurpela (7 Дек 2014)

Баян цельнопланочный и довольно неплохой. В моем училище были такие, на них лет 30 занимались студенты. Пока вроде живые  Можно брать, если он в идеальном состоянии тысяч за 30-35.
Но левая механика - дерьмо и правая достаточно "деревянная", если сравнивать с баянами подороже.


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2014)

askurpela (07.12.2014, 23:39) писал:


> В моем училище были такие, на них лет 30 занимались студенты. Пока вроде живые


Простите за глупый вопрос, но кто конкретно жив? Студенты? Баяны?


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Дек 2014)

vev (08.12.2014, 10:54) писал:


> askurpela (07.12.2014, 23:39) писал:
> 
> 
> > В моем училище были такие, на них лет 30 занимались студенты. Пока вроде живые
> ...


Я так понял , что никто не пострадал, в том числе и баяны-))


----------



## Gross (8 Дек 2014)

Егор Егорович (07.12.2014, 23:29) писал:


> не знаю что это за инструмент


Щупать руками надо, без этого никак. Возьмите с собой знающего человека, пусть проконсультирует. Себя в этом качестве не предлагаю, хоть и обитаю в том же Уль-ске.


----------



## Fekasan (23 Дек 2014)

Действительно лучше один раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать, если сами не очень то пусть кто-то знающий опробует инструмент, правильно сказали на счет "пощупать надо" а без этого кот в мешке получается а написать в описании товара можно все что угодно в общем ничего нового вам не скажу, все как на базаре).


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

Fekasan (23.12.2014, 16:38) писал:


> Действительно лучше один раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать,


Это в общежитейском плане, а в музыкальном - наоборот: лучше один раз услышать, чем сто раз увидеть


----------

